# Tornado went over where my daughter was at.



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone took this vidio at a gas station about a half mi. from where my daughter works at a school in a Baptist Church in Campbell Co. KY just south of Alexandria . The tornado actually went over the church building where she and the kids and others was in a shelter room. 
https://fbcdn-video-a.akamaihd.net/..._=1331000832_6d01998182613f2a1e0600a67920f696


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

WOW. Just WOW. I hope she & all those in her charge stayed safe.


----------

